# Paph. hainanense & micranthum 'Sasha'



## Spaph (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## papheteer (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice hainanense! But that micranthum is one of the bests I've seen. Always a looker!


----------



## abax (Apr 10, 2017)

I've got a growing grudge against hainanense, but that
Mic is a real looker.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 10, 2017)

Beautiful flowers! Especially that micranthum.
It's amazing how such a small plant can make a large flower like that!

I have a bunch of micranthum bought as blooming size, but some are very small and some are rather large. I hope one of my smaller one makes some big flowers like yours one day.


----------



## John M (Apr 11, 2017)

Spectacular! I really love both of these. Bravo!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 11, 2017)

Very well grown. Congrats


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 11, 2017)

Lovely micranthum.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 11, 2017)

Both well balanced and impressive flowers. Color is strong in both but the hainanense is a rare find.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Markhamite (Apr 11, 2017)

Beautiful flowers!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 11, 2017)

Abbott and Costello


----------



## adiaphane (Apr 11, 2017)

That micranthum is a stunner.


----------



## Stone (Apr 12, 2017)

Lovely micranthum!


----------



## orchid527 (Apr 12, 2017)

Both are nice, but the micranthum is great!! Mike


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 12, 2017)

I like them both. I didn't realize that Paph. hainanense was such a small grower. I guess I should add that one to my wishlist.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2017)

Both are lovely.


----------

